# How do UBER drivers survive in France ??



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

And these are the people who will take 20 years to deliver our 1980's STATE-OF-THE-ART submarines ??

*Nurse denied French citizenship for working too hard*


*By David Chazan*
July 19, 2019 - 8.16am
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/wo...hip-for-working-too-hard-20190719-p528op.html

*Paris:* A migrant nurse has been turned down for French citizenship because she is working too hard.

The woman, whose name and nationality have not been made public, holds three jobs and works an average 59-hour week in breach of the statutory 35-hour rule.


A nurse is being denied citizenship for working too hard in France. _Credit:Gabriele Charotte_

Rejecting her application, officials said the amount of overtime she was doing placed her "in violation of regulations on working time in France".

The 35-hour rule introduced under a Socialist government in 2000 gave France one of the world's shortest working weeks, but it has since been relaxed and employees may be permitted to work up to 48 hours a week including overtime.

The préfecture of Val-de-Marne, near Paris, said in correspondence to the nurse that it was "postponing" her naturalisation application for two years. The letter was posted on social media by one of her friends, Nicolas Delage. "I find this scandalous," Mr Delage told the online newspaper 20 Minutes. "One reason for granting [French] nationality is work. She is not stealing anyone's work."

Sanjay Navy, a lawyer, said immigrants were often denied citizenship for working too many hours. "I've seen similar cases before. This is not an isolated decision," he said.

Navy said he had seen a number of naturalisation applications by security guards turned down because they had multiple employers and worked too many hours.

According to the most recent official figures, about 63,000 immigrants were granted French citizenship in 2017.

The French are bitterly divided over the 35-hour week, which became a campaign issue in the 2017 presidential election. The unsuccessful conservative candidate, François Fillon, promised to abolish it, arguing that it caused economic stagnation. However, Emmanuel Macron, the victorious centrist, has stopped short of scrapping it but has introduced greater flexibility for companies to negotiate longer hours with their staff.

In April a government report revealing more than 300,000 civil servants work less than 35 hours a week caused outrage among private sector employees who said say they regularly worked longer hours to achieve their targets.

A baker in northern France was fined €3000 ($4779) last year for breaching legal limits on work hours by opening his business seven days a week.


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

Very unfrench to work that many hours :smiles:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> A baker in northern France was fined €3000 ($4779) last year for breaching legal limits on work hours by opening his business seven days a week.


And fair enough too.

Everything in France has a limited work life, and working something that hard is bound to cause stress and burnout.

You wouldn't use the same French letter seven days a week, would you?

.


----------



## Smythe-Brownson-Brown (Jun 24, 2019)

And we wonder why we are having problems. Public servants here certainly don't work hard lol. See how long it takes to process working with vulnerable people checks lol.


----------

